# Intel HD Graphics 3000 / AMD Radeon HD 6630M



## JPTK (24 Juillet 2011)

Vraie différence pour les jeux entre les 2 pour un gamer peu exigeant dans mon genre ? 
Je joue à des jeux comme Toca Racer 2 , Bioshock, Colin McRae Rally, des jeux qui ne tournent pas sur mon GMA 950 mais qui tournaient très bien par exemple sur un MBP pro équipé du NVIDIA GeForce 320M.

J'ai lu que le HD 3000 était un peu moins performant que le geforce 320M. Mais à quel point ?
Moi ce qui m'avait un peu saoulé avec le GMA 950 c'est qu'il était quasi déjà obsolète à la sortie de ce mac mini et que c'est le seul élément matériel qui a fait que je suis resté sous Léopard car Snow était moins fluide et je pense que ça venait essentiellement du chipset graphique (car sinon mac mini upgradé en C2D 2 ghz, 2 go de ram et DD à 7200 trs).

Du coup je voudrais pas me retrouver dans la même situation avec le HD 3000 et me demande si je ne devrais pas privilégier la Radeon 6630 M.

(sachant tout de même que mon objectif premier c'est de bosser avec ma machine, le jeux étant un loisir rare et pas indispensable, je n'ai aucune exigence en terme de performances graphiques dans mon usage pro comme perso, hormis donc un peu de jeu).

Merci de vos infos éventuelles !


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2011)

J'ai semble-t-il ma réponse via macbidouille. 



> Ceux qui comptent utiliser le nouveau Mac mini comme machine principale seraient quand même bien inspirés à prendre le modèle doté de la Radeon HD 6630M. Cette solution dotée d'une mémoire dédiée de 256 Mo de DDR 5 s'avère deux fois plus rapide que la solution Intel intégrée au CPU. Elle a aussi l'avantage de ne pas venir cannibaliser la RAM de la machine.
> Source.


----------



## ludochon (26 Juillet 2011)

C'est ce que j'ai fait par peur d'être limité niveau puissance pour les jeux à venir.


----------



## jimalo (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Je relance le sujet car j'hésite moi aussi entre le mac mini de base - sur lequel je compte mettre un disque 7200 trs que je possède déjà (voire 2 dont un SSD plus tard) ainsi que 4 ou 8 Go de Ram - et celui avec la carte AMD.

Je ne me sers pas de mon mac pour jouer mais pour utiliser, entre autre, Lightroom, Photoshop et InDesign et un peu de video. Pour info, je possède actuellement le modèle Intel core 2 duo 2Ghz (fin 2009) et j'aimerais que le prochain soit quand même meilleur . 

D'après vous, l'achat du mac mini AMD se justifie-t-il dans mon cas ?


Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Fred'X (2 Août 2011)

J'ai également acheté un MacMini 2011 de base, j'ai ajouté 8Go de ram.

Pas encore testé la suite Adobe, par contre c'est clair qu'un paquet de jeux ne passent pas tout court.

J'ai chopé un paquet de démos, Bioshock est beau et fluide mais il y a un paquet de bugs du genre "scintillement psychédélique", un jeu comme "splode" est très fluide mais la machine souffle beaucoup. Doom3 n'a pas voulu se lancer du tout.

Call of Duty 2 est très bien mais le ventilo tourne beaucoup aussi.

J'ai installé et jeté un oeil à BlackOps qui m'a l'air un tantinet poussif.


----------



## bymee (2 Août 2011)

jimalo a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je relance le sujet car j'hésite moi aussi entre le mac mini de base - sur lequel je compte mettre un disque 7200 trs que je possède déjà (voire 2 dont un SSD plus tard) ainsi que 4 ou 8 Go de Ram - et celui avec la carte AMD.
> 
> ...



Mêmes interrogations pour moi, car j'en aurais les mêmes utilisations.
Je suis sur PC depuis toujours, sur Linux depuis 2 ans, et de temps à autre sur Mac et je me disait _"J'attendrais la prochaine version du Mac Mini"_, seulement, je lis beaucoup d'avis qui ne jurent que par le 2,5GHz voire le 2,7GHz mais c'est surtout pour des personnes jouant fréquemment sur des jeux très lourds ou autres ?

Car je me penche aussi sur le MM de base _( 2,3GHz, seulement 2Go de RAM, le DD de 500Go à 5400tr/min )_, sur lequel je viendrais directement remplacer la RAM pour monter à 8Go, voire peut-être changer le DD par un tournant à 7200tr/min (ce qui serait fait aussi mais peut-être pas dès l'achat contrairement à la RAM).

Seulement, est-ce que la garantie d'un an + l'AP fonctionneraient-elles encore avec ces changements ? J'ai lu sur d'autres forums que le client était "autorisé" à changer sa RAM dans le cas du Mac Mini, mais qu'en est-il pour le DD ? 
Aussi est-ce qu'un processeur 2,3GHz supporterait du SSD ? (ça c'est surtout pour info).
Comment savoir ce que la carte mère supporterait comme composants par la suite ?

Contrairement à toi Fred'X, je ne pense pas du tout que j'utiliserais pour du jeu, donc d'après ce que j'en lis, la carte graphique Intel du MM de base suffirait pour Lightroom, Photoshop, InDesign et du traitement vidéo... 

Est-ce que le passage du 2,3GHz au 2,7GHz vaut réellement les 300 euros ?
(les 2Go supplémentaires de RAM étant négligeable selon moi vu ce que cela coûte en dehors d'Apple).

Dans l'attente de vos avis !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Août 2011)

Pour du montage video en HD 1080 à votre avis la Intel pourrait elle suffire ?

A part ça j'ai un choix cornélien à faire si je devais prendre le Mac mini 2011 :
le 2,3 ghz avec le DD 7200 t/mn...ou bien le 2,5 ghz avec le DD basique de 5400 t/mn ??
A 50 près c'est le même prix*...reste qu'il y a la CG graphique plus performante du modèle 2,5 ghz.
Que choisir selon vous ?
(Mon budget est 800grand maximum)

(je ne compte pas les 2 G de ram supplémentaire du modèle 2,5ghz* car j'acquerrai de toute façon 2x 4 G ultérieurement)


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Août 2011)

up...


----------



## Crazy_mouton (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis actuellement PCiste, mais particulièrement excédé par Windows (je n'en peux plus de ce système qui plante sans arrêt).

C'est pourquoi j'envisage sérieusement d'investir pour un Mac mini en fin d'année. (Mon 1er Mac )

Mon utilisation principale:
- Lecture de vidéo HD sur ma TV LCD
- Internet
- Bureautique
- Photoshop (utilisation basique)
- _(Pas indispensable)_ Jeux basiques (je ne veux pas faire tourner les derniers jeux, mais plutôt les "petits" jeux que l'on peux trouver sur Steam)

Donc ma question est, pour ce type d'utilisation, Intel HD3000 ou Radeon HD 6630M?
Est ce que des jeux genre Half Life 2,... passeront avec l'Intel HD3000?
Sachant que je passerais d'office à 8Go de RAM


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

Alors je vais le dire une bonne fois pour toute.

SI VOUS VOULEZ JOUER IL FAUT UNE CARTE GRAPHIQUE DEDIE

Il faut donc prendre le Mac Mini avec Radeon 

Les Intel sont conçus pour du traitement vidéo, pas pour du jeu. Seulement j'avoue me demander ce que ça signifie traitement vidéo pour Intel.


----------



## Crazy_mouton (12 Août 2011)

Ok 
Je vais opter pour la Radeon HD 6630M, histoire de ne pas être "trop limité"

Du coup j'ai une autre question: est-ce que la Radeon HD 6630M pourra gérer le 1920x1080 sur des jeux comme HL2?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

OUi!!!



> and the discrete GPU meant we were able to get a solid 60fps in Portal 2 and around 50fps in Half-Life 2: Episode 2 at 1920 x 1080.



Voila faut cliquer ICI


----------



## Crazy_mouton (12 Août 2011)

Merci pour le lien du test


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

De rien! Et jsuis si "enthousiaste" de voir un Mini exploser mon MBPro sur Portal 2 (en 1440x900 j'y suis pas a 60FPS)


----------



## jimalo (13 Août 2011)

Je pense que je vais m'orienter vers le mac mini milieu de gamme (ne serait-ce que pour mieux le revendre plus tard...  ) mais j'ai quand même quelques questions de bases à vous poser (encore.. ) concernant la carte graphique :

1) D'après vous, la carte Intel se rapproche-elle du niveau de la Radeon HD 6630M si on équipe le mac mini de base avec 8 (voire 16) Go de Ram ?

2) Si, comme dans mon cas, on utilise 2 écrans (pour la suite Adobe entre autre... mais pas pour le jeu !), la carte AMD apporte-elle un plus ?

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Août 2011)

Et bien ce sera toujours plus fluide. Mais vu que je fais du deux écrans avec une Geforce 9400M (<Intel HD3000), je dirais que ça dépend de la résolution de tes deux écrans. Avec 1366x768 et 1440x900 ça suffit largement.

Par contre rajouter de la mémoire ne changera rien a ce fait:
Intel HD 3000:
12 pipelines de calcul, une fréquence entre 350 et 1350MHz pour le c&#339;ur et les shaders, la fréquence mémoire dépendant de la RAM, ici 1333MHz.
Radeon HD 6630M: 
480 pipelines de calcul, c&#339;ur a 480MHz, shaders a 485MHz, mémoire dédiée 800MHz sur un bus de 128 bits. 
Mais le fait que la mémoire soit dédiée et que le bus soit plus large permet de bien meilleurs performances (pas de "lutte" CPU/GPU, tandis que la fréquence de l'Intel HD 3000 sera rarement a fond, baissant quand la température augmente. Au final la Radeon se révèle 2 fois supérieurs (facile je dirais, même) aux Intel HD 3000.


----------



## jimalo (13 Août 2011)

Merci DarkMoineau, c'est très clair !

J'en conclus, pour mon cas, qu'il vaut mieux prendre le MM Radeon et le laisser à 4Go (pour l'instant...) puisque la carte graphique ne puise pas ds la Ram... 

Mais, d'après toi (je sais que c'est un peu HS mais bon  ) un disque dur 7200 trs acheté y a qqs mois pour mon MM actuel sera-t-il forcement meilleur que le 500 Go à 5400 trs vendu par Apple ?... Le changement vaudra-t-il le coup ?


----------



## zorglou (13 Août 2011)

Hello,
merci pour toutes ces informations, mais j'avoue avoir encore une question. Photographe, je souhaite investir dans un MM, j'hésite entre un MM normal 2coeurs i7 et un radéon ou une version serveur qui propose 4coeurs avec un chip vidéo intégré. Sachant que lightroom n'utilise pas le GPU, je serais tenté par 4 coeurs (certes moins rapides) et la vidéo intégréer pourtant, je souhaite utiliser 2 écrans 1920x1200 pixels, le chip vidéo avec 384 Mo de mémoire est-il suffisant pour afficher 4,6 millions de pixels ?
D'avance merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Août 2011)

jimalo a dit:


> Merci DarkMoineau, c'est très clair !
> 
> J'en conclus, pour mon cas, qu'il vaut mieux prendre le MM Radeon et le laisser à 4Go (pour l'instant...) puisque la carte graphique ne puise pas ds la Ram...
> 
> Mais, d'après toi (je sais que c'est un peu HS mais bon  ) un disque dur 7200 trs acheté y a qqs mois pour mon MM actuel sera-t-il forcement meilleur que le 500 Go à 5400 trs vendu par Apple ?... Le changement vaudra-t-il le coup ?



Si t'es bricoleur tu peux le glisser dans le Mini et ainsi avoir deux disques durs (je mettrais le système sur le 7200).

Alors je connais pas ton disque, mais avec mon Momentus XT je vois la différence de ce changement oui. (Passage de env. 40 à env. 60Mo/s sur iStat Menu, lorsque j'ai pensé a regarder ^^). Pense que le disque dur doit être un 2.5 pouces  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




zorglou a dit:


> Hello,
> merci pour toutes ces informations, mais j'avoue avoir encore une question. Photographe, je souhaite investir dans un MM, j'hésite entre un MM normal 2coeurs i7 et un radéon ou une version serveur qui propose 4coeurs avec un chip vidéo intégré. Sachant que lightroom n'utilise pas le GPU, je serais tenté par 4 coeurs (certes moins rapides) et la vidéo intégréer pourtant, je souhaite utiliser 2 écrans 1920x1200 pixels, le chip vidéo avec 384 Mo de mémoire est-il suffisant pour afficher 4,6 millions de pixels ?
> D'avance merci



Alors si tu vas voir ici http://www.apple.com/fr/macmini/server/specs.html
Tu peux lire:



> Video Support
> Works with almost any display or HDTV.
> 
> 
> ...



Donc si ton logiciel n'utilise pas la puce graphique, tu peux prendre ce Mac Mini, bénéficier de ses deux disques durs, et du Core i7, tout en gardant en mémoire que la Intel HD 3000 te pompe 384Mo. (ton, par exemple, tu n'auras pas 4096Mo de RAM mais 3712Mo). 
Je sais pas s'il est ou non nécessaire de pousser a 8Go mais c'est un choix qui se défend pour de la photo.


----------



## Crazy_mouton (13 Août 2011)

Voici deux liens pour aider à choisir entre le chipset HD Graphics 3000 et la Radeon 6630M:

HD Graphics 3000: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-3000.37948.0.html
Radeon 6630M: http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-6630M.43963.0.html


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Août 2011)

Je leur en ai donné le résumé


----------



## Castiel (21 Août 2011)

Et la difference entre la hd3000 et la 320m du modele 2010, le modele 2011 sera t il mieux en terme de performance pour le jeu ou le modele 2010 possedant un Cg dedié sera meilleur
Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Août 2011)

La Geforce 320M est une puce  tout comme la HD3000. Cependant elle se révèle un peu plus performante en jeux.


----------



## Genuis (22 Août 2011)

> La Geforce 320M est une puce  tout comme la HD3000. Cependant elle se révèle un peu plus performante en jeux.



Non, La Geforce 320M est un Chipset graphique (donc séparer du processeur) comme la HD6630M des nouveaux Mac Mini,

La HD3000 est inclus dans le processeur Sandy Bridge. Voila pourquoi les performances sont différentes.

Dans le cas de la HD3000 la RAM de la machine est partager

Dans le cas des Geforce 320 et HD6630M, il y a une RAM dédiés au chipset graphique ce qui a l'avantage de ne pas plomber la RAM de la machine.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Août 2011)

La Geforce 320 n'a pas de mémoire graphique dédiée.

Tu confonds avec la GeForce GT320M

http://www.macworld.fr/2010/04/14/mac/geforce-320m-exclusivite-apple/484721/


----------



## iDomi (22 Août 2011)

Je viens d'acheter le mini 2,5 avec carte ATI/AMD .

Si voulez jouer ou faire un peu de 3d avec le mini y'a pas à hésiter c'est celui la qu'il faut prendre il sera meilleur que le mini premier prix , la carte graphique ne se change pas elle , au contraire du HDD et de la mémoire


----------



## Genuis (22 Août 2011)

> La Geforce 320 n'a pas de mémoire graphique dédiée.
> 
> Tu confonds avec la GeForce GT320M



Effectivement, autant pour moi je ne savais pas que Nvidia avait fait une Geforce 320 spécialement pour Apple.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Août 2011)

Pas grave.


----------



## chti (23 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> OUi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Voila faut cliquer ICI



À propos du trackpad indispensable pour une utilisation maxi de Lion, qui possède iPad iPhone (ou autre Mac portable) peut tout à fait en faire clavier+ trackpad complémentaires... Via le partage et les logiciels ad hoc, non ?


----------

